# Hello from Michigan



## melsell (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi! I am an archer of twenty years ,an avid Great Lakes fisherman and avid bowhunter.Livonia Mi.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

hello from 7 mile / middlebelt:darkbeer:


----------



## Vanchippers (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hello from Curran,Mi*

Just thought Id say hello and welcome since Im new here myself.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## volsfan71 (Oct 15, 2007)

welcome to archery talk from taylor michigan here


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* melsell. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT from GL:banana::RockOn::welcomesign::RockOn::banana:


----------



## MedHawk (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT, from Romeo, Mi.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome to AT.

I am down near cabelas


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you are here and :welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

*Welcome !!*

welcome to AT Mel !!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT from the Flint area.


----------

